# Anubias rhizome rotting on wood??



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

This the first time I've seen this...

I recently set up a new planted CO2 injected 250l tank and part of the aquascape is Anubia barteri var nana attached to driftwood with thin fishing line.

Two weeks after setup, I've noticed that a couple (not all) of the Anubias' rhizomes are turning to mush and leaves falling off  .

I've grown lots of Anubias and as long as the rhizome was not buried I never had a problem. So any ideas what could be causing this?

And could it be something that can spread to the other Anubias?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

This may be far-fetched, but any chance the fishing line might have cut into the rhizome when you were tieing it on?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Good point... maybe not so far fetched. That I didn't think of.

I don't think I tied them any tighter than I usually do. I know I tied them snug against the wood but it may have been too tight. So fishing line cutting slightly into the rhizome will kill it? I need to go back on site and check on this.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

I had a Coffeefolia disintegrate when the tank it was in collapsed biologically (while i was abroad)... all the fish died, and the resulting ammonia spike was probably what did the plants in.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Well no crash here and no cycle. No measurable NH3/4 or NO2 levels.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I just had the same problem. But all the new nana's I put in my tank were just sitting on the gravel with only the roots burried. I guess its just stress from the move and new water that sometimes causes the rhizome to melt.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I checked and it doesn't look like the fishing line is too tight or cutting deeply into the rhizome.

Any other suggestions before I go get some new Anubias and try again?


----------

